# Who here has shot a Coyote with a bow?....



## HuntinDawg89 (Aug 26, 2012)

and what did it do when you shot it?  DRT?  Run off yelping?  Lay there yelping?

I'm hoping to hunt a persimmon tree this season (if they haven't all fallen before the season gets here) and I've heard the coyotes love them.  I'd like to whack a coyote with my bow (or my rifle, or my pistol, or my shotgun, or my truck) but I don't want a dead coyote laying under the persimmon tree while I'm trying to continue the hunt so I was just wondering if they usually run off or whether I'll have to climb down and drag him off so some deer can come in.

The ones I've shot with a rifle were DRT, but I don't know about a bow.


----------



## tyler1 (Aug 26, 2012)

The one I shot ran into the clear cut. My guess is unless you spin him he will run off and die.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 26, 2012)

mine yelped once, ran off 40 yrds, and piled up. Muzzy ate his lunch!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 26, 2012)

Shot one last year. He ran off growling and mad! Didn't make it far though.


----------



## SowGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

Had one coming in on a string one time and it winded me at 30 yards and vanished. I wouldn't worry about persimmons dropping before bow season.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've killed two with the bow and one ran 40 yard and crashed I broke ther back he yelped pretty good


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Aug 26, 2012)

SowGreen said:


> I wouldn't worry about persimmons dropping before bow season.



Checked the tree yesterday and most have turned from green to pink/orange and some are getting soft while others are still firm.  I don't know how fast they ripen and fall since I've never hunted over them before.  I do hope they have begun falling by opening day and I would ASSUME that they would based on their progress so far...but then again I don't know what a truly ripe one looks like so...


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Shot this one a few years back. Rocket hammerhead destroyed her....Yelped one time and made it about 70 yards.


----------



## boothy (Aug 26, 2012)

Yelped and growled biting at the spot were I hit it while it ran off.


----------



## kevincox (Aug 26, 2012)

I've bow shot 5 and all under persimmon tree's. 1 I shot was in the creek and I pinned him into the bank. He reached around and broke off my arrow off with his mouth. He never made it out of that creek. The other 4 I shot growled and ran anywhere from 20 to 50 yds and expired. I usually find mine and drag them away from my hunt spot on the way out


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info everybody.  It sounds like if I whack one I won't have to worry about it dying on the spot and messing up my hunt unless I spine it.  I hope I get the chance to find out.


EDIT:

Good stories too folks and good picture Arrow3.  If possible I'm even more fired up for bow season than I was before.


----------



## BOWROD (Aug 26, 2012)

*yotes*

here's a few i have shot with my bow that did not make it 20 yds !!!,,if you make a good shot there not going far !! i shot one last year a lil far back on purpose so he wouldnt die right in the thicket i was hunting ---he made it about 100 yds,,i hate to waste a good head on one but i shoot at everyone that presents a shot ,,good luck kill'em all !!!


----------



## nock'em dead (Aug 27, 2012)

Shot this one last year cruising by at 20 yds. Went straight down and crawled maybe 5 feet. 85 gr thunderheads are way under-estimated.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 27, 2012)

15 yard shot on a full run and didn't go 20 yards. DIRT


----------



## fordblue89 (Aug 27, 2012)

Mine ran maybe 30 yards. Shot him from the ground with spitfires.


----------



## fordblue89 (Aug 27, 2012)

And he only yelped once.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Aug 27, 2012)

Yotes can be tough.  out in Nevada we used to predator hunt a LOT.  the Small Mule deer and bighorn sheep herds out there, were constantly under strain.  The Local DNR hosts a lot of coyote shoots and such.  We shot them with everything from .22 LR to 300 win mags.  Heck.  One i shot with a .223 55 grain Hornady V-Max ran 40 yards with no heart, and missing a leg.  shot went in behind the front right shoulder, quartering away shot.  front left shoulder was gone, as was the heart.  Impressed the crap out of me.


----------



## solocam678 (Aug 27, 2012)

Shot one 2 year ago with my bow. When I finally got her to stop all I had was a head shot at 30 yards. She hit the ground like sack of taters.


----------



## South Man (Aug 27, 2012)

Shot one opening day a couple years back and the muzzy went all the way through him and he didnt make a sound at all! My brother got one last year and same thing no sound!


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Aug 27, 2012)

bonehead-rm said:


> here's a few i have shot with my bow that did not make it 20 yds !!!,,if you make a good shot there not going far !! i shot one last year a lil far back on purpose so he wouldnt die right in the thicket i was hunting ---he made it about 100 yds,,i hate to waste a good head on one but i shoot at everyone that presents a shot ,,good luck kill'em all !!!



Those first 2 are actually pretty, not a word I'm prone to use on coyotes.  Are those Georgia yotes?  That second one has such a thick coat I'm thinking it isn't a southern yote.

Well done.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Aug 27, 2012)

nock'em dead said:


> Shot this one last year cruising by at 20 yds. Went straight down and crawled maybe 5 feet. 85 gr thunderheads are way under-estimated.



That is a grim looking scene there.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is one that didn't run off. two more came in after this one so don't get down. your persimmons should be just fine.


----------



## alan (Aug 27, 2012)

Ive killed 2 with a bow and both went down in about 20 yards. Only one yelped though.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Aug 27, 2012)

Does missing count??  I shot at one last year and missed.


----------



## RMelton (Aug 27, 2012)

I shot one last season. It was pouring down rain. I don't know if he made any noise. If so, I couldn't hear it. I shot him a little back. He ran 20 yards max and piled up. I could still see him. Here is a Pic.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 27, 2012)

Only one I've killed was a 42 yard shot.  He growled, bit his side, and did two somersaults.  He might have gone 100 yards.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 27, 2012)

This roadrunner coyote only ran about 20yrds after I heart shot it.


----------



## Deano (Aug 27, 2012)

*Coyote*

Is shot one with a 2 blade rage, It just about cut it in half it yelped a couple times and was dead in a bout 5 seconds
If I wanted to continue my hunt I probably won"t shot one.


----------



## tjarr001 (Aug 27, 2012)

I shot one last year that ran 30 yards and died, 20 minutes later 3 shooter bucks ( all big 8s) came in and walked right past him within 5 yards and didn't bother them a bit. Nothing bothered them until my arrow when flying less than an inch under one of the bucks belly. A year later I still play it over and over in my head trying to figure out what went wrong


----------



## M80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Shot one under a persimon tree, and my dad shot one on a windy day, easing through the woods and walked up on it bedded down.  Shot it right throught the back of the head.


----------



## whitetaildoe85 (Aug 28, 2012)

If I get a shot at one its down....I can find another tree to climb if I feel like its ruined my spot at the moment. shot this one 2 years ago comin in to persimons....or I guess that was his intention. he turned and bit the arrow and fell out.


----------



## nock'em dead (Aug 28, 2012)

I like this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't hardly think of nothin I like seeing dead better than coyotes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 29, 2012)

On a sad note, I had a jet black yote come in a few years ago and I was tight on the string waiting to draw.  He comes up to a cypress tree and if he goes left, he lives or he can go right and die.  He went left.  I couldn't call him back.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Aug 29, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> On a sad note, I had a jet black yote come in a few years ago and I was tight on the string waiting to draw.  He comes up to a cypress tree and if he goes left, he lives or he can go right and die.  He went left.  I couldn't call him back.



Truly tragic.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 29, 2012)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> Truly tragic.



Looking at the bright side, it saved me a few hundred dollars for the mount.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 29, 2012)

Two with my recurve. Both of mine skedaddled and had to track them.


----------



## Y.T. (Aug 29, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> Looking at the bright side, it saved me a few hundred dollars for the mount.



: )   silver lining.

that sucks, though.


----------



## gabowman (Aug 30, 2012)

Shot 2 with bow and they both ran 30-40 yards.


----------



## goastinstructor (Aug 30, 2012)

2.... first with my recurve it yelped and piled up in 40 yds.  2nd during turkey season popped her in the grape and she was DRT.  Love smackin yotes


----------



## bdillard (Aug 30, 2012)

I have shot several with a bow..Shot a black yote last yr with a G5    T3 and ran about 30yds and piled up.. When the arrow hit the yote it yelped and 15 seconds later it was dead


----------



## RLTW27 (Aug 30, 2012)

Opening day last year I was in my stand near a tiny little creek.  Over my left shoulder I heard something that sounded like it was lapping water.  Though for a split second that it might be a doe.  I looked over and after a few seconds caught a glimpse of a dark brown yote.  I couldn't get a shot so I pursed my lips like your making a long kissing sound (mouse sqeak) and did this repeatedly for like 30-45 seconds.  

He finally got curious and poked his head and body out of the brush and I sent a 100gr 3 blade Muzzy into him!  He immediately tried to bite the arrow (pass through) and started growling like crazy!  Scared the crud outa me lol.  He sprinted off about 30 yds away into some VERY THICK brush, continued to growl for about 5 minutes then went silent.  I hunted that same area the next 3 days and had to walk by the thick brush he died in and man let me tell you - IT WAS RIPE!  Killed a 6 pointer on the 3rd day right next to that brush pile.  I was pretty stoked on both accounts. 

I tried to f


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 12, 2012)

I joined the coyote club last night.  It came in to check out my doe.  The doe arrow has another notch in its belt.  The coyote arrow was chewed to bits.


----------



## t8ter (Sep 12, 2012)

Pinned one to a stump once.Died n it's tracks,and yelped a couple times.Didnt see a deer ther for a few days.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 12, 2012)

pneumothorax said:


> i joined the coyote club last night.  It came in to check out my doe.  The doe arrow has another notch in its belt.  The coyote arrow was chewed to bits.



nice


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 12, 2012)

nearly on several.occasions. they dont stand still like a deer so nice shootin fellows. ruined some broadheads and sapplings trying


----------



## xjd33x (Sep 13, 2012)

I shot one yesterday. 25 yard head shot. He was a young black male. I'll post pics later.


----------



## mr10ss (Sep 13, 2012)

busted this one between the shoulder blades at 20 yds. and you can see where it came out. dropped in her tracks, never made a sound. just had a bewildered look on her face. missed her runnin mate. dang it.


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 15, 2012)

Got my first one last year.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2012)

this one didn't say much  


















_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 15, 2012)

mr10ss said:


> busted this one between the shoulder blades at 20 yds. and you can see where it came out. dropped in her tracks, never made a sound. just had a bewildered look on her face. missed her runnin mate. dang it.



Well done!



100hunter said:


> Got my first one last year.







Jim Thompson said:


> this one didn't say much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is an insane hole for a broadhead.  Looks like you shot it with a 7mm mag.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Sep 16, 2012)

I got my first one this morning. He came in to a fawn distress. I looked for him for an hour and never found him.


----------



## Gr8thunter (Sep 17, 2012)

I shot one last Thursday hit him a little high he hit the ground took about a minute and a half to reitre. I seen five Saturday while hunting a persimmon tree they never would give me shot.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 17, 2012)

HuntinDawg89 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by mr10ss
> 
> ...



gotta live a rage  


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## BowJackson (Sep 20, 2012)

I find a coyote will be DRT if you shoot them with a field tip through the head.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 20, 2012)

BowJackson said:


> I find a coyote will be DRT if you shoot them with a field tip through the head.



Great shot!


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 7, 2012)

Shot this guy in Spalding yesterday...no more fawns for him


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 7, 2012)

I've killed 6-8 over the years with a bow and they aren't hard to kill at all. Anything that you deer hunt with will be lethal on a yote.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 7, 2012)

shot and killed 3


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Oct 7, 2012)

GASeminole said:


> Shot this guy in Spalding yesterday...no more fawns for him



Cool


----------



## humdandy (Oct 8, 2012)

I've killed 2 over the years.  Both didn't go more than 50 yards.


----------

